# A little help...please? :)



## lestaci (Jan 4, 2013)

I just put Black Bean Build 6 by Teambaked on my Fascinate & I'm really liking it there's only a few things I have a problem with... but I think I can get over them. Anyway... Having a blank display photo box is really bugging me & w/o having to upload a single photo for every contact in my phone, I was wondering if there were a way to sync my Facebook contact list?

I apologize if this is a repeat thread, I looked through threads and didn't see anything similar to my question.


----------



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

Haxsync. Look it up on the play store


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

Kyleisthebeast said:


> Haxsync. Look it up on the play store


you will also need the Haxsync jb work around also. Problem solved lol









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lestaci (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

